# Seguimento Sul - Outubro 2011



## SpiderVV (30 Set 2011 às 23:50)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Out 2011 às 01:43)

Boa noite, o vento de ESE decidiu despertar-se. 30.6 km/h. Rajada máxima de 33.1 km/h por agora. 23.9ºC e 45% HR.

Edit 1:58: Nova rajada de 36 km/h


----------



## ecobcg (1 Out 2011 às 10:12)

Bom dia,

Dia de muito vento por aqui, com o SE a fazer-se sentir e bem! A média dos últmos 10 minutos está nos 29,4km/h e a rajada máxima foi de *51,5km/h* ainda há pouco.

Quanto a temperaturas, a minima deste noite foi de *20,0ºC* (nada mau para o primeiro dia de OUtubro), e neste momento sigo com 25,2ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Out 2011 às 13:13)

Intensidade do vento sempre a aumentar esta manhã, neste momento está uma velocidade média dos últimos 10 minutos de *35,9km/h*, com rajada máxima de *67,6km/h*.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Out 2011 às 13:17)

Boas. Vento forte com rajada máxima de *51km/h* que não foi registada quando liguei o datalogger 

26.5ºC e 42% HR com vento moderado a forte com rajadas.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Out 2011 às 13:36)

Vento forte, e bem. Rajada de *56.2 km/h*.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Out 2011 às 15:36)

Alandroal: Algum vento e temperatura de 30 ºC; mínima de 19 ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Out 2011 às 15:56)

Por cá a temperatura anda aos saltos com o vento mais calmo. 28.4ºC e 35% HR com 20.9 km/h de SE. Rajada máxima de 56.2 km/h. 

Edit: Assim que posto isto 42.8 km/h


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2011 às 19:53)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e vento moderado a forte de leste. Outubro começa com uma noite tropical.

Máxima: 27.2ºC
mínima: 20.4ºC
actual: 22.8ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Out 2011 às 20:10)

máxima - 35,6ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Out 2011 às 21:40)

Boas noites, sigo com 25.5ºC e 37% HR com vento moderado de Este.

Dia de vento forte com rajadas.

T. Máx: 28,9ºC às 16:59
T. Mín: 20,7ºC às 06:21
V. Máx: 43,9 km/h às 13:31
Rajada Máx: *56,2 km/h* às 13:31


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Out 2011 às 12:25)

mais um dia de calor insuportável.
já 31ºC


----------



## ecobcg (2 Out 2011 às 12:37)

Bom dia,

A suestada continua por aqui, com o vento a soprar moderado, com rajada máxima de 46,7km/h.

A temperatura está nos 26,1ºC e a minima da noite foi de *18,1ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2011 às 13:49)

Boa tarde, por aqui sigo com a temperatura a oscilar, neste momento com 27.2ºC. Vento moderado de NNE, 25.6 km/h. Rajada máxima de *50,0 km/h* pelas 5:57. Isto não pára agora


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Out 2011 às 14:10)

já nos 35,3ºC


----------



## stormy (2 Out 2011 às 14:49)

Pela Lagoa de st André sigo com 30.4ºC, o vento rodou agora para NW.
A minima da passada noite foi de 21.1ºC

Ontem o dia foi de vento moderado de SE/E rodando para SW fraco ao fim da tarde
Minima 19.2ºC Maxima 31.6ºC

A brisa maritima pouco refresca, já que acentua a sensação de calor humido.
Teem sido belos dias de praia...mas não são de todo inéditos...há que relembrar que há uns 4 anos tive um friado de 1nov com temperaturas de 27ºC e tambem excelentes dias de praia..


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Out 2011 às 20:19)

Em Serpa não há vento nenhum e temperatura estabilizou nos 27ºC e não desce!


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Out 2011 às 20:33)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e alguma neblina de Olhão mal se via o farol do Cabo de Santa Maria ao fim da tarde. De registar, a 2ªnoite tropical deste mês.

Máxima: 27.5ºC
mínima: 20.6ºC
atual: 22.7ºC

Em 2009 tive 3 noites tropicais.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2011 às 21:14)

Boa noite. Por aqui parece que estamos no deserto.  25.5ºC com 30% HR. Vento fraco a moderado de NE.

Madrugada de vento forte com rajada máxima de 50.0 km/h pelas 5:57. Temperatura máxima de 29.1ºC, mínima de 20.5ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Out 2011 às 21:35)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,2 ºC (16h19)
Temperatura mínima = 18,9 ºC (07h37)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

*Tempo quente mas perfeitamente normal no Alentejo para esta altura do ano (início de Outubro).*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,4 ºC (dia 1, às 16h32); temp. mínima = 18,9 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## stormy (3 Out 2011 às 09:36)

E ontem os extremos por St André ficaram-se em:

31.5ºC Maxima
21.1ºC Minima


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Out 2011 às 09:53)

Já nos 25,5ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Out 2011 às 13:05)

já 32,3ºC


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2011 às 13:44)

ecobcg disse:


> Intensidade do vento sempre a aumentar esta manhã, neste momento está uma velocidade média dos últimos 10 minutos de *35,9km/h*, com rajada máxima de *67,6km/h*.



Estive em Belmonte (Portimão) a passar o fim-de-semana, e nesse dia, bem quis almoçar no terraço, mas o vento era tanto que até os pratos levantava.

Depois ainda fui à Foia (Monchique) e então aí é que era...
Quis mostrar o Algarve visto de lá de cima a alguns amigos, mas a neblina impossibilitou que tal acontecesse.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Out 2011 às 14:54)

AnDré disse:


> Estive em Belmonte (Portimão) a passar o fim-de-semana, e nesse dia, bem quis almoçar no terraço, mas o vento era tanto que até os pratos levantava.
> 
> Depois ainda fui à Foia (Monchique) e então aí é que era...



De facto, esteve mesmo uma valente suestada nesse dia! Para almoçar no terraço, só com os pratos e copos tudo colado à mesa.

Por cá, hoje, o vento está fraco de SSW, e está mais calor. A máxima já atingiu os *30,1ºC *e, neste momento, estão 29,1ºC. A minima da noite foi de *16,2ºC*.

PS: Só por curiosidade, a máxima de Outubro de 2010 foi de 26,9ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2011 às 18:19)

Boas, outro dia quente com 29.9ºC actuais e 25% HR. Vento fraco variável. Máxima de 30.6ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Out 2011 às 22:41)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 30,9 ºC (16h14)
Temperatura mínima = 19,9 ºC (05h31)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

*Subida acentuada de temperatura; o mais alto valor de temperatura máxima em Estremoz para o mês de Outubro desde que faço registos (2003). Agora sim também já valores de temperatura muito acima do normal também no Alentejo.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *30,9 ºC* (dia 3); temp. mínima = 18,9 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Out 2011 às 00:16)

Dia de algum calor mas vento muito variável, fraco a moderado. Resumo dia 3 Estação Weather Underground e dados actuais:


----------



## ecobcg (4 Out 2011 às 11:00)

Bom dia,

Mais um dia quente por cá, registando neste momento *29,6ºC* e vento fraco de SE. A minima da noite foi de *15,3ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Out 2011 às 14:07)

30.7ºC e 16% HR, quentíssimo. Não sei de onde veio uma rajada de vento forte que me registou 46 km/h e parou


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Out 2011 às 15:11)

Boas, um Outubro anormal que mais parece ser Julho. Ter 26ºC à 1 da manhã em pleno Outubro nunca tive e nunca me lembro, mas pode ter acontecido, mas é muito raro nessa altura o vento estava fraco de norte. 

Sigo com 27ºC e vento leste. Mais uma anormalidade estamos em situação de levante há uma semana e assim parece que vai continuar. 6ªfeira pode ser um dia bastante quente no Algarve com vento de noroeste e os modelos estão a dar cerca de 32ºC de máxima.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Out 2011 às 15:29)

ás 14H em Serpa - 35,1ºC


----------



## amando96 (4 Out 2011 às 16:16)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Mais um dia quente por cá, registando neste momento *29,6ºC* e vento fraco de SE. A minima da noite foi de *15,3ºC*.



Por aí ainda fica fresco de noite...

tive mínima de 21ºC, à 1:00 ainda estavam 24ºC...


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2011 às 16:18)

Às 14h UTC:
*36,2ºC* em Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha).

Setúbal e Santarém com 33,4ºC e 33,3ºC respectivamente.
Os valores mais altos destas estações em Outubro no período 71-00 são respectivamente: 33,5ºC e 33,6ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Out 2011 às 16:53)

Por aqui a máxima não passou dos *30,3ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 28,3ºC e vento fraco de WSW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Out 2011 às 22:00)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 28.0ºC
mínima: 18.5ºC
atual: 21.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (4 Out 2011 às 23:07)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,9 ºC (15h48)
Temperatura mínima = 19,1 ºC (04h10)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

*Nova temperatura máxima para este mês de Outubro ... *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *31,9 ºC* (dia 4); temp. mínima = 18,9 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Out 2011 às 12:08)

Portalegre a ferver no IM, e aqui também, 30.5ºC e 18% HR!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Out 2011 às 14:34)

Neste momento - 36,3ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Out 2011 às 15:05)

Acabo de registar o valor mais alto em Outubro desde que tenho registos (2007)

37,1ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Out 2011 às 15:57)

Por aqui 33.2ºC e é a máxima do dia  15% HR com vento fraco/quase nulo variável. Isto é dia de Julho.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Out 2011 às 17:01)

Neste momento - 34,8ºC
Ao sol - 46,5ºC


----------



## amando96 (5 Out 2011 às 20:09)

25.5ºC, nunca mais acaba... 

Mínima ficou-se pelos 18.0ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Out 2011 às 20:15)

Eu devo ter ido de férias para as Caraíbas e nem sei.  28.5ºC e 18% HR ainda! Vento moderado de NE, 13.3 km/h.

Máxima de 33.4ºC pelas 16:11.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Out 2011 às 21:47)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,8 ºC (15h25)
Temperatura mínima = 20,9 ºC (07h52)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

*Tempo de verão ... fora de época.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 31,9 ºC (dia 4); temp. mínima = 18,9 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Out 2011 às 21:52)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e uma tarde perfeita de praia. Água quente e calor há que aproveitar agora que o pessoal desertou e temos a praia só para nós. 

Máxima: 29.0ºC
mínima: 17.0ºC
atual: 23.2ºC


----------



## ecobcg (6 Out 2011 às 15:56)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia de Verão por aqui, com a máxima a chegar aos *30,3ºC*.

Neste momento, sigo com 28,7ºC e vento fraco de W, com 47% de humidade.

A minima da noite foi de *12,9ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Out 2011 às 16:15)

Nem há nada para reportar  Apenas alguma poeira no ar e vento moderado com rajadas. 31.9ºC, 23% HR e 20.9 km/h de NE. Rajada máxima de 37.8 km/h pelas 3 da manhã de NW que fez baixar a temp. e dar-me uma mínima de 21.7ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Out 2011 às 22:06)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,3 ºC (16h09)
Temperatura mínima = 20,1 ºC (07h12)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

*Hoje foi o dia mais quente deste mês de Outubro* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *32,3 ºC* (dia 6); temp. mínima = 18,9 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2011 às 22:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 27.8ºC
mínima: 17.4ºC
atual: 27.7ºC

Ainda vou ter a máxima perto da meia-noite. 

Tavira segue neste momento com 28.8ºC

Se isto é normal em Outubro sinceramente não sei o que é anormal.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2011 às 22:41)

Máxima pulverizada, neste momento 28.1ºC e a subir com um vendaval enorme.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Out 2011 às 22:54)

Por aqui, depois de às 20h estarem cerca de 20ºC, o vento N começou a intensificar-se e a elevar a temperatura, que entretanto já subiu aos 26,7ºC actuais. Que noite que está por aqui!!


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Out 2011 às 23:00)

Aqui vento N moderado com rajadas fortes também. Rajada máxima de 45.4 km/h. Sigo com 23.1ºC e 43% HR, finalmente uma noite mais fresca.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Out 2011 às 23:36)

Aqui ainda 26,3ºC
máxima - 37ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2011 às 07:59)

Finalmente uma temperatura mais fresquita  16.5ºC e 67% HR, névoa. De noite houve uma coisa muito estranha que se vê no gráfico do WU, assim que o vento virou variável, a temperatura desceu, sobe repentinamente e desce de novo.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Out 2011 às 09:21)

Bom dia,

Noite de nortada moderada, com uma minima *20,0ºC* (registada só às 07h00 UTC).

Neste momento sigo com 21,8ºC e vento mair fraco de N.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Out 2011 às 10:15)

Máxima ontem de 33,8 ºC em Degracia.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2011 às 14:03)

Boa tarde, sigo com 25.9ºC e 37% HR com vento moderado a forte. Rajada máxima de 47.9 km/h.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Out 2011 às 16:02)

Nova máxima do mês por aqui, com *30,5ºC* registados há pouco.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2011 às 19:34)

As nuvens altas proporcionaram um belo pôr-do-sol. 

















Sigo com 23.9ºC e 33% HR com vento fraco de NE.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Out 2011 às 19:47)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia anormal, com temperaturas absolutamente incríveis e que nunca tinha registado antes. 

Máxima: 31.5ºC
mínima: 20.8ºC
atual: 25.9ºC

Nunca registei 30ºC de máxima em Outubro quanto mais quase 32ºC. Quem tiver dúvidas que passe pelo blogue está lá todos os registos desde de 2007.

Referir que a máxima de ontem foi de 28.3ºC às 23h20m.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Out 2011 às 19:47)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,0 ºC (16h16)
Temperatura mínima = 14,3 ºC (07h30)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Hoje o nevoeiro marcou a sua presença logo pela manhã; descida notável da temperatura, especialmente da temperatura mínima. Vento moderado com rajadas do quadrante norte, só para fazer disparar as temperaturas no Algarve* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = *14,3 ºC* (dia 7).



algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, mais um dia anormal, com temperaturas absolutamente incríveis e que nunca tinha registado antes. Máxima: 31.5ºC mínima: 20.8ºC atual: 25.9ºC
> Nunca registei 30ºC de máxima em Outubro quanto mais quase 32ºC. Quem tiver dúvidas que passe pelo blogue está lá todos os registos desde de 2007. Referir que a máxima de ontem foi de 28.3ºC às 23h20m.



Ninguém tem dúvidas; o vento forte de norte só pode fazer aumentar a temperatura no Algarve !!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Out 2011 às 20:09)

Mais uma curiosidade, hoje a máxima na estação Faro/Aeroporto foi 31.7ºC é preciso recuar a Outubro de 1997 para encontrar temperaturas superiores a 30ºC na mesma estação. Há 14 anos que Faro não ultrapassava os 30ºC. 

Dia 11/10/1997: 33ºC
Dia 12/10/1997: 31.7ºC

Consultar dados de Outubro de 1997 http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Faro_Aeroporto/10-1997/85540.htm


----------



## trovoadas (7 Out 2011 às 22:36)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz:
> 
> Temperatura máxima = 28,0 ºC (16h16)
> Temperatura mínima = 14,3 ºC (07h30)
> ...



É mesmo! Nortada nesta altura é sinónimo de temperaturas altas no Algarve, por isso a baixa de temperatura hoje não foi para todo o Portugal...Algarve foi a exepção. Temos tido máximas por volta dos 27,28,29 no litoral e hoje ultrapassou os 30º. Ao final do dia costumava-se sentir a refrescar e a entrar alguma humidade mas agora temos o forno ligado!


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2011 às 23:39)

O vento decide carregar no acelerador. 20.7ºC 38% HR, vento de 51.5 km/h NE.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2011 às 00:27)

Extremos de ontem:

T. Máx: 27.6ºC (15:47)
T. Mín: 16.4ºC (7:16)
Vento Máximo: 37.8 km/h (23:36)
Rajada Máxima: *51.5 km/h* (23:36) NE

Actualmente 20.4ºC 39% HR e vento fraco de Norte com picos moderados a fortes.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2011 às 13:24)

Dia "frio" por cá  21.5ºC e 35% HR com vento moderado. Mínima de 16,3ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Out 2011 às 13:34)

SpiderVV disse:


> Dia "frio" por cá  21.5ºC e 35% HR com vento moderado. Mínima de 16,3ºC.



Boas, por aqui, dia quente por cá e noite quente. Sigo com 26.5ºC e a mínima foi de 21.2ºC mais uma noite tropical.  A lestada já se faz sentir.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2011 às 23:00)

Boa noite. Sigo com 20.2ºC e 39% HR. Como habitual nos ventos de NE aqui, por esta hora dispara sempre, vou com 37 km/h registados. Actual de 29.5 km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2011 às 14:02)

Boas tardes. Noite de calmaria com mínima de 17.2ºC. A temperatura hoje anda em escalada muito rápida, 26.0ºC e 25% HR com vento fraco.


----------



## stormy (9 Out 2011 às 23:15)

Boas noites

Pela Lagoa de Santo André o fim de semana foi de sol, o vento predominou de E/NE, sendo fraco de N/NW durante algumas horas a meio da tarde.
Aos dias quentes, seguiam-se noites algo frias, nomeadamente nas regiões mais baixas..a zona da varzea de Brescos, Melides, etc

Os extremos:
Sabado 16.2ºC/28.1ºC
Domingo 14.4ºC/29.2ºC

Nos vales as minimas poderão ter sido inferiores a 10ºC

Por fim, para evidenciar o caracter da variação termica diaria extrema, nada melhor que as EMA´s de Alvalade do Sado e Alcacer, que hoje tiveram minimas de respectivamente 5ºC e 7ºC, mas no entanto ultrapassaram os 30ºC de maxima


----------



## frederico (9 Out 2011 às 23:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mais uma curiosidade, hoje a máxima na estação Faro/Aeroporto foi 31.7ºC é preciso recuar a Outubro de 1997 para encontrar temperaturas superiores a 30ºC na mesma estação. Há 14 anos que Faro não ultrapassava os 30ºC.
> 
> Dia 11/10/1997: 33ºC
> Dia 12/10/1997: 31.7ºC
> ...



Lembro-me de nesse ano andar de manga curta até Dezembro, foi também um ano hidrológico muito bom.


----------



## frederico (9 Out 2011 às 23:22)

Água do Mar


Faro: 23ºC

Foz do Guadiana: 25ºC


----------



## Gerofil (9 Out 2011 às 23:43)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,4 ºC (16h16)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 14,3 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## ecobcg (10 Out 2011 às 13:13)

Bom dia,

Dia um pouco menos quente por aqui, graças ao vento que sopra moderado de SE. Até agora a máxima foi de *27,0ºC* e neste momento está nos 26,4ºC.

De realçar a minima desta noite, que baixou aos *11,5ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Out 2011 às 16:37)

Hoje a minha estação deu-lhe em interferir com algo na transmissão e tenho 9.3mm e montes de falhas de dados... Sigo com 29.7ºC e 23% HR, o vento mostrava-se moderado de S, tendo acalmado mais agora.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Out 2011 às 22:27)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,3 ºC (16h09)
Temperatura mínima = 16,6 ºC (06h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 14,3 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Out 2011 às 22:44)

Boa noite. Vento constante com velocidade constante entre 15 e 20 km/h com rajadas maiores por vezes de NE. 25.6ºC e 23% HR, mandem este calor fora !


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Out 2011 às 19:16)

Estava com esperança para "o frio do GFS" mas não.  Sigo com 27.7ºC e HR bem baixa de 21%. Vento de NE.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Out 2011 às 19:17)

por aqui 27,6ºC
máxima - 33,8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (11 Out 2011 às 21:28)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,5 ºC (16h18)
Temperatura mínima = 19,6 ºC (08h00)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 14,3 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Out 2011 às 22:32)

O vento de NE não deixa o calor ir-se embora  26.9ºC e 22% HR. Máxima de 31.1ºC e mínima de 20.5ºC. O vento encontra-se constante entre os 15 e os 20 km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Out 2011 às 17:02)

Boas. Mais um dia a arder, com 31.7ºC actuais e 14% HR com vento moderado variável. Rajada máxima de 29.4 km/h. Temp. máxima de 32.8ºC até agora!  Mínima de 22.1ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Out 2011 às 19:21)

Máxima em Serpa hoje - 35,9ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Out 2011 às 22:47)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algo quente enquanto a noite foi fresca.

Máxima: 27.0ºC
mínima: 13.6ºC
atual: 19.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2011 às 23:07)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,2 ºC (16h18)
Temperatura mínima = 18,8 ºC (05h53)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 14,3 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2011 às 09:22)

Noite escaldante em Portalegre.







O recorde do maior valor de temperatura mínima para o mês de Outubro pertence a Portalegre com 23,4ºC no dia 2 do ano de 1980.


----------



## João Soares (13 Out 2011 às 11:22)

Às 9h UTC (10h) Almodôvar (Cerro Negro) já vai com 30,0ºC


----------



## meteo (13 Out 2011 às 11:30)

E Sagres,na ponta mais Sudoeste do pais a 27ºC!!


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Out 2011 às 14:20)

AnDré disse:


> Noite escaldante em Portalegre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Foi mesmo! Mínima de *24.3ºC* por aqui. 
Agora está igualmente escaldante, 33.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Out 2011 às 14:35)

Dia muito quente no Algarve hoje!
Às 12h UTC Faro registava 28.1º, Portimão 29.7º, Aljezur 32.1º, Castro Marim 29,4º, Alcoutim(Martilongo) 31.7º e Sagres 26.8º.

Em relação à estação de Almodôvar (cerro do negro) esta estação costuma apresentar quase sempre temperaturas mais baixas em relação às estações em sua volta, uma vez, que se situa mais ou menos a 400m de altitude, e terá sido por isso que desta vez entrou à frente de todas as outras logo de manhã uma vez que não apanhou a inversão térmica da noite, como por exemplo Castro Verde ou Martilongo situadas em zonas mais baixas.

Ainda assim 30º logo às 10h da manhã para esta estação e nesta altura do ano é bem quente!


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Out 2011 às 16:14)

Sigo com 33.9ºC com máxima de 34ºC, é o maior valor desde que tenho registos da PCE em Setembro!
Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Out 2011 às 17:04)

O país está literalmente a arder! Há muitas zonas com 33/34/35ºc. Situação completamente anormal!


----------



## ecobcg (13 Out 2011 às 18:22)

Boa tarde,

Hoje foi mais um dia quente, com a máxima mais alta deste mês, a chegar aos *30,9ºC*. A minima da noite foi de *11,4ºC*. Bela amplitude térmica.

Neste momento sigo com 25,8ºC e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Out 2011 às 19:23)

COTR de Serpa chegou ontem aos 37,7ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2011 às 20:03)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 29.4ºC
mínima: 16.4ºC
atual: 21.8ºC

Faz hoje 22 anos das cheias de 13 de Outubro de 1989, um temporal memorável e nunca mais visto por aqui.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2011 às 22:04)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,2 ºC (16h18)
Temperatura mínima = 21,6 ºC (05h53)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Hoje mais um dia típico de um verão prolongado ... *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 14,3 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Out 2011 às 22:16)

Que bafo!! 28.5ºC com vento moderado de NE. Máx de *34.0ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Out 2011 às 23:35)

O vento vira para o quadrante W e a temperatura dá um tombo, batendo a mínima de hoje. Sigo com 24.0ºC que é a mínima. Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Out 2011 às 16:51)

Alentejo: Tarde quente e céu parcialmente nublado. Parece que o tempo quer mudar ...


----------



## ecobcg (14 Out 2011 às 17:20)

Boa tarde,

Nova temperatura máxima para este mês, com *31,2ºC* registados às 15h48 UTC.
*Em 2010, a máxima do mês de Outubro no Sitio das Fontes foi de 24ºC, e em 2009 tinha sido de 26,8ºC.* Este mês está bem acima desses valores!

De realçar que para a Normal Climatológica 1971-2000 para Faro, a temperatura máxima em Outubro é de *23,1ºC*. Ontem, em Faro, a máxima foi de *29,3ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2011 às 17:21)

Boa tarde. Dia quente mas menos que ontem com vento do quadrante W  32.0ºC. Máxima de 32.8ºC. Rajada máxima de 27 km/h há instantes.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Out 2011 às 18:33)

ecobcg disse:


> De realçar que para a Normal Climatológica 1971-2000 para Faro, a temperatura máxima em Outubro é de *23,1ºC*. Ontem, em Faro, a máxima foi de *29,3ºC*.



Isso é a média da temperatura máxima, a temp. máx. mais elevada é de 33.3ºC, mas ainda assim são temps de Verão (29,3ºC).


----------



## Gerofil (14 Out 2011 às 21:32)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,6 ºC (15h14)
Temperatura mínima = 20,2 ºC (03h28)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*Hoje a tarde já se apresentou com o céu com bastantes nuvens ... Temperatura em ligeira descida.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 14,3 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2011 às 22:35)

Vento variável com intensidade variável também, tem ficado moderado de W, o que fez a temp. descer e depois subir de novo. Agora vai em descida, 25.2ºC e 21% HR. Pressão com 1016.0 hPa.

Extremos:
T. Máx: 32.8ºC às 14:49
T. Mín: 22.9ºC às 8:16
V. Máx: 23.4 km/h às 17:09
Raj. Máxima: 27.0 km/h NNW às 17:09


----------



## ecobcg (14 Out 2011 às 22:46)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Isso é a média da temperatura máxima, a temp. máx. mais elevada é de 33.3ºC, mas ainda assim são temps de Verão (29,3ºC).



Tens razão! 
Bem que eu estava a achar o valor que coloquei muito baixo! Vi os valores num outro Quadro que tenho e vi mal... sorry!


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Out 2011 às 23:40)

A temperatura mais alta de Faro foi a 8 de Outubro de 1989, curiosamente 5 dias depois foi o dia mais chuvoso de sempre em Faro com 164 mm no dia 13 de Outubro de 1989. Isso sim, era mudanças drásticas. 

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 28.5ºC
mínima: 13.9ºC
atual: 19.8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2011 às 11:16)

Boa tarde. Mina do Bugalho, Alandroal: 22.7ºC em descida (meti o sensor na rua há poucos minutos) e 42% HR. Está mais agradável que em Portalegre.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Out 2011 às 11:23)

Estremoz: temperatura mínima de 18,8 ºC (06h55); tempo mais fresco, com muita nebulosidade alta a sudoeste.

*EDIT: Máxima de 29,7 ºC (15h15)*


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2011 às 11:50)

E a temperatura estabilizou nos 21.4ºC, tenho agora 21.5ºC e 53% HR.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Out 2011 às 12:43)

Já nos 29,4ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2011 às 14:23)

Mina do Bugalho, Alandroal: 25.2ºC e 44% HR. Começam a aparecer nuvens altas.


----------



## amando96 (15 Out 2011 às 14:50)

Mínima de 17.4ºC e de manhã o céu estava completamente nublado por nuvens baixas.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Out 2011 às 14:55)

Neste momento em Serpa - 34,6ºC


----------



## trovoadas (15 Out 2011 às 19:51)

Boas,

Mais um excelente dia de sol e calor com algumas nuvens até ao meio dia, no entanto notou-se a descida das temperaturas e já caiu humidade esta noite.

Hoje fui trabalhar de manhã cedo(cortar silvas ) e nota-se que no barrocal o mato já está muito seco, parece pólvora! As árvores já começam a murchar, a humidade dos solos é praticamente zero!
Posso dizer com o que vi hoje que a campanha da azeitona este ano está praticamente perdida...tinha de chover esta semana para se salvar alguma coisa e agora já é tarde. A azeitona está toda murcha e as melhores estão picadas da mosca, começam agora a cair. De referir que no Algarve não há praticamente olival de regadio, ou seja, vai ser uma perda abismal
Os lagares já vão abrir portas para a semana (se é que já não abriram) para tentar aproveitar alguma coisa.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2011 às 20:25)

De volta a Portalegre. Mesmo com vento de W, a temperatura insiste em não descer. 25.4ºC e 34% HR, vento quase nulo de NW.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Out 2011 às 16:18)

Neste momento - 32,8ºC.
Máxima - 35,1ºC


----------



## pax_julia (16 Out 2011 às 16:56)

Por Beja 29graus. HR:40%. Ceu nebulado por nuvens altas e uma celula, sim, uma celula  bem longe a Este la por terras espanholas, mas bem visivel!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Out 2011 às 17:05)

célula também visível de Serpa


----------



## AnDré (16 Out 2011 às 17:39)

Os radares de do IM indicam a ocorrência de precipitação nessa célula que está junto à fronteira em Vila Verde de Fialho, no final do IP8, e ainda noutra, na região do interior centro na zona de Vilar Formoso.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Out 2011 às 20:10)

ouvem-se trovoões e vêm-se relampagos, mas nao deve passar disso


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Out 2011 às 20:11)

E ainda há quem dissesse que este mês não choveria... Ter precipitação e trovoada "numa altura destas" é muita sorte


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Out 2011 às 20:20)

pois mas eu tenho trovoada , mas nao tenho chuva


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Out 2011 às 20:55)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado temporiamente nublado por nuvens altas. Hoje quer as temperaturas máxima e a mínima subiram. 

Máxima: 26.7ºC
mínima: 18.4ºC
atual: 21.2ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Out 2011 às 21:02)

44 dias depois volta a pingar em Serpa


----------



## Teles (16 Out 2011 às 21:10)

Se tens trovoadas por aí aproveita e tira umas fotos e faz inveja ao pessoal


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Out 2011 às 21:14)

chove moderadamente


----------



## Gerofil (16 Out 2011 às 21:32)

Estremoz:

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Períodos de céu muito nublado ao longo do dia. Cumulonimbos bem crescidos visíveis a sul, ao final da tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 14,3 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2011 às 21:37)

Por aqui nada de chuva ou trovoadas, apenas nuvens. 23.9ºC e 43% HR com vento fraco a moderado do quadrante N/ E.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Out 2011 às 22:07)

que bom voltar a ver chuva, depois de 44 dias de seca


----------



## Gerofil (16 Out 2011 às 22:11)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> que bom voltar a ver chuva, depois de 44 dias de seca



Com essas temperaturas tão altas e a entrada de ar frio em altura, facilmente degenerou em instabilidade 

Não há Outubro sem chuva no Alentejo


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2011 às 22:29)

A temperatura começa a descer com a suposta viragem do vento. 23.1ºC e 45% HR com vento nulo. MeteoAlentejo vê se mandas um bocado de chuva


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Out 2011 às 22:36)

a máxima foi 35,1ºC, depois à medida que as nuvens de evolução de foram aproximando foi descendo.
às 18H estavam 27ºC e às 21h estavam 24ºC.


----------



## Geiras (16 Out 2011 às 22:39)

Pois... então está tudo explicado o porquê dessa chuva...35ºC


----------



## amando96 (17 Out 2011 às 01:03)

Mínima de 17.3ºC por agora 19.6ºC já tinha saudades de < 20


----------



## Gerofil (17 Out 2011 às 01:47)

Já existe um tópico especifico sobre a estação do MeteoAlentejo em Serpa:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/meteoalentejo-5551.html

Algumas mensagens de hoje foram movidas para esse tópico (nenhuma mensagem foi apagada). Deixem este tópico apenas para seguimento, por favor.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Out 2011 às 15:40)

Tá com ar de trovoada...


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Out 2011 às 19:20)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo/pouco nublado e vento moderado de leste.

Máxima: 26.6ºC
mínima: 18.7ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Out 2011 às 19:44)

Não houve trovoada, apenas nuvens ameaçadoras. 23.9ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Out 2011 às 21:40)

Boas, noite mais fresca com 22.5ºC actuais e vento nulo. 43% HR. Hoje o céu prometia mas dissipou-se a célula. Mínima de 18ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Out 2011 às 23:05)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,9 ºC (15h05)
Temperatura mínima = 18,4 ºC (05h24)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Períodos de céu muito nublado durante a tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 14,3 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Out 2011 às 23:44)

Temperatura num trampolim com a variação do vento entre Este e Oeste. Vento praticamente nulo, ~2 km/h com 21,3ºC e 45% HR. 1019,7 hPa.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (18 Out 2011 às 11:50)

Ola amigos:

Ontem 30ºc maxima en Huelva, hoje maxima sera 27ºc,
jornadas menos quentes.

Agora vento fraco do Norte,ceu limpo e 23ºc.

Ate pronto


----------



## Gerofil (18 Out 2011 às 21:12)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,1 ºC (15h48)
Temperatura mínima = 17,2 ºC (07h33)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Os dias estão a ficar cada vez mais frescos.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 14,3 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## amando96 (18 Out 2011 às 21:29)

Mínima de 13.7ºC quase 4ºC mais baixa que no dia anterior.

Por agora estão 18.8ºC, se continuar a baixar será uma mínima bem baixa


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2011 às 21:59)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 25.8ºC
mínima: 15.9ºC
atual: 18.3ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Out 2011 às 23:16)

Boa noite. Temperatura num sobe e desce devido ao vento, mas que agora se observa nulo. 20,9ºC e 43% HR. 1019,4 hPa.

Máxima de 29,2ºC 
Mínima de 19,0ºC
Rajada máxima de uns simples 19.4 km/h de S


----------



## ecobcg (18 Out 2011 às 23:41)

Boa noite,

Por cá (Sitio das Fontes), hoje os extremos foram:
*Tmáx: 25,7ºC*
*Tmin: 12,3ºC*

Neste momento sigo com 14,7ºC e sem vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2011 às 07:53)

Noite bem fria e invertida!  10,9ºC e 93% HR com algum nevoeiro. Vento nulo.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2011 às 14:17)

Belo dia, este.  22.7ºC actuais com vento moderado de NW. Mínima de 10.8ºC  Venha a instabilidade.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Out 2011 às 19:12)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,6 ºC (16h17)
Temperatura mínima = 14,9 ºC (07h34)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 14,3 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2011 às 19:41)

Máxima de 25.2ºC
Mínima de 10.8ºC
Rajada máxima de 25.6 km/h.

Agora sigo com 22,0ºC e  49% HR. Vento de Norte. 1018.7 hPa.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2011 às 22:12)

Acabo de quebrar a rajada máxima com 34.2 km/h de, claro, NE  20.5ºC e 55% HR.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Out 2011 às 22:42)

O tempo continua ainda bastante quente para esta época do ano (isto mais parece uma Primavera!) É certo que já baixou bastante mas ainda continuamos com máximas de 27ºc em alguns sitios...
No meio disto tudo há sempre coisas que agradecem este sol e estas temperaturas Primaveris como a minha horta por exemplo

A natureza é um dá e tira constante e temos de aproveitar cada momento e cada circustânica que ela nos proporciona~

Já agora deixo aqui uma foto exemplificativa do contaste...apesar de não ser nenhum fenómeno meteorológico é uma consequência indirecta da meteorologia em si.





Nesta altura do ano esse pasto era para estar a ser absorvido pelo verde...enfim o que vale é que temos anos chuvosos que nos permitem criar a riqueza que vemos do lado de cá
Há uns tempos vi um documentário sobre Cabo Verde em que um senhor lá nas montanhas já não semeava há 6 anos, e naquele ano como tinha chovido e o poço tinha enchido de água, estava a semear batatas para depois vender. Ao menos aqui não estamos assim tão mal quanto isso!


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2011 às 23:03)

SpiderVV disse:


> Acabo de quebrar a rajada máxima com 34.2 km/h de, claro, NE  20.5ºC e 55% HR.



E tudo o vento leva. 42.8 km/h de rajada máxima de NE. Vento moderado a forte de NE neste momento ainda. 20.5ºC e 54% HR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2011 às 23:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 24.6ºC
mínima: 15.3ºC
atual: 17.8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2011 às 14:34)

Noite com amplitudes térmicas muito estranhas. Seguia com cerca de 16ºC pela 1 da manhã, até que o vento de NE se acalmou e me deu uma mínima de 13.8ºC. Algum tempo depois começam a vir rajadas de cerca de 50 km/h outra vez e dispara a temperatura para os 16ºC de novo. 

Sigo agora com 23.1ºC e 36% HR. Vento moderado com rajadas a manhã toda.


----------



## Redfish (20 Out 2011 às 17:31)

Posso afirmar que pelas 16:00 caiu as primeiras chuvas do mes de Outubro 

Tratou-se de um aguaceiro disperso e localizado que ocorreu zona da Serra do Caldeirão, mais propriamente no Ameixial - Loulé.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Out 2011 às 17:41)

Redfish disse:


> Posso afirmar que pelas 16:00 caiu as primeiras chuvas do mes de Outubro
> 
> Tratou-se de um aguaceiro disperso e localizado que ocorreu zona da Serra do Caldeirão, mais propriamente no Ameixial - Loulé.



Esta tarde vi a formação de algumas células muito dispersas e reduzidas sobre o caldeirão.
É sinal que a atmosfera já está mudada 
Penso que amanhã à tarde já haverá condições para termos células maiores. 
Vai ser a lotaria habitual amanhã e sábado até à chegada da verdadeira rega


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2011 às 20:01)

Redfish disse:


> Posso afirmar que pelas 16:00 caiu as primeiras chuvas do mes de Outubro
> 
> Tratou-se de um aguaceiro disperso e localizado que ocorreu zona da Serra do Caldeirão, mais propriamente no Ameixial - Loulé.



Também reparei nessa formação aqui de Olhão.

Por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 25.3ºC
mínima: 14.4ºC
atual: 19.3ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2011 às 20:13)

Boa noite. Sigo com 20.9ºC e 39% HR com 31 km/h de vento de NE.

Máxima de 24.3ºC
Mínima de 13.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (20 Out 2011 às 22:30)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,9 ºC (16h09)
Temperatura mínima = 13,1 ºC (06h36)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*O dia ficou caracterizado pelo vento moderado a forte de leste, especialmente na parte da manhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = *13,1 ºC* (dia 20).


----------



## ecobcg (20 Out 2011 às 23:51)

Boa noite,

Extremos de hoje:
*Tmáx: 26,4ºC*
*Tmin: 11,6ºC*

Neste momento, sigo com 12,2ºC e sem vento, com 93% de humidade.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Out 2011 às 13:05)

Boa tarde,

A noite foi fresquinha por cá, com a minima a baixar aos *10,4ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 24,3ºC e com o vento já moderado de ESE.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Out 2011 às 15:01)

Boas,

Por aqui tempo quente e humido tipico do levante...

A ver se esta noite já começa a festa que dever prolongar-se ao longo da mardugada e dia de amanha!!

Nota-se que atmosfera está instavel e carregada!!

Maquina pronta!!


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Out 2011 às 16:26)

Por aqui dia mais quente que ontem, sigo com 24.8ºC e vento fraco/moderado. A pressão deu um belo tombo, 1014.0 hPa


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2011 às 18:18)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui ceu limpo, tempo quente e vento moderado de leste.

A previsão do IM falhou por completo para este final do dia.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Out 2011 às 18:32)

Aurélio disse:


> *A previsão do IM falhou por completo para este final do dia.*[/quote
> 
> No momento em que ocorrem aguaceiros no Alentejo, dizer isso ... bem, cada um diz o disparate que quiser.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2011 às 19:07)

Gerofil disse:


> Aurélio disse:
> 
> 
> > *A previsão do IM falhou por completo para este final do dia.*[/quote
> ...


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Out 2011 às 19:42)

Desculpem intrometer-me por estas bandas, mas não é preciso também chatearem-se...
Em boa verdade, às vezes o IM arrisca umas previsões do genero: " céu pouco nublado, aumentado a nebulosidade, com possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas", joga um bocado pelo seguro já que há fenómenos mais localizados...

Hoje é apenas um exemplo disso, no Algarve nada e em algumas regiões Alentejanas alguma animação


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2011 às 20:42)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento de leste.

Máxima: 25.0ºC
mínima: 13.8ºC
atual: 19.4ºC

A instabilidade ainda está em Marrocos, por isso, ainda é cedo, talvez durante a madrugada ou manhã de sábado teremos alguma coisa no Algarve.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Out 2011 às 20:56)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 25,1 ºC (15h22)
Temperatura mínima = 13,8 ºC (07h50)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 13,1 ºC (dia 20).


----------



## pax_julia (22 Out 2011 às 00:42)

Por aqui foi mais um dia quente. Ceu limpo e 27graus. Por agora 16graus.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2011 às 09:36)

Bom dia, ceu algo nublado por nuvens não ameaçadora de forma geral baixas, e a constatação obvia que a probabilidade de chover hoje é muito baixa dado que a instabilidade prevista para o dia de hoje tem vindo progressivamente a ser baixada !! (mesmo pelo IM) ...


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Out 2011 às 13:10)

Boas. 21.7ºC e 56% HR com vento a fortalecer de Sul. Rajada máxima 39.3 km/h. 1013,5 hPa


----------



## trovoadas (22 Out 2011 às 13:48)

Parece estar uma célula "monstra" ali no sul de Espanha depois de Gibraltar...
Os modelos apontavam que o grosso desta instabilidade prevista para o dia de hoje seria essencialmente no mar de gibraltar e algumas regiões do litoral do sul de Espanha.
Vamos ver se ainda se forma algo aqui por estas bandas lá mais para a tarde .


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Out 2011 às 14:07)

A temp. vai oscilando com as nuvens e vento, 22.5ºC 48% HR e céu nublado. Vento moderado com rajadas de SE.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Out 2011 às 17:21)

O céu ficou encoberto e o vento intensificou-se com rajadas entre 30 e 35 km/h. A temp. está a descer com 22.6ºC e a humidade relativa com 47%. 1012,0 hPa.

Máxima de 23.9ºC e mínima de 16.5ºC

Edit: http://i.imgur.com/ROBUu.jpg Olha chuva


----------



## Gerofil (22 Out 2011 às 18:25)

Tempo muito instável no sul, com vento moderado com rajadas:





Fonte: Sat24.com


----------



## Brunomc (22 Out 2011 às 18:51)

Já choveu em algumas zonas do Alentejo e continua 

A estação do IM de Alcácer do Sal acumulou quase 2mm


----------



## Gerofil (22 Out 2011 às 19:19)

Alandroal: Temperatura hoje a oscilar entre os 14,5 ºC e os 27 ºC. Algumas fotografias tiradas ao final da tarde (linha de instabilidade que passou entre Évora e Montemor, em direcção a norte):


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Out 2011 às 19:25)

Muita instabilidade a WSW. Vi relâmpagos por lá e uma bela cortina de chuva, trovões audíveis. Negro a Sul também. Chove já em Nisa.

Por cá, 20.8ºC e 54% HR. Vento moderado de Sul.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2011 às 20:17)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e muito calmo. 

Máxima: 24.0ºC
mínima: 17.9ºC
atual: 20.4ºC

Em Olhão, não existiu nenhuma prevenção e depois não venham queixar-se, sargetas entupidas com folhas e ainda não choveu.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Out 2011 às 21:25)

Algarvio1980 eu pessoalmente prefiro que o "Allgarve" fique literalmente a boiar , não porque quero ver desgraça, longe disso, mas porque ano após ano vejo sempre os mesmos erros (cada vez piores), a falta de prevenção e a desvalorização dos riscos de cheias. Toda a gente pensa que no Algarve não chove...
Se só se aprende levando pancada então que ela seja bem forte!
Se o IM falhar a previsão que vem a anunciar ficam-se todos a rir, se acertar devia ter tomado mais precauções, e assim andamos sempre nisto.

Hoje esteve um dia excelente de trabalho céu nublado com o sol a dar um ar de sua graça durante boa parte do tempo, fresco e húmido.
De manhã estava muita orvalheira, até parece que tinha chovido, mas acho que ainda pingou fraco porque vi a marca das gotas no muito pó existente aqui na rua.

PS:refiro-me  a trabalho no campo. E havia bastante pessoal a amanhar os terrenos...eu só me juntei da parte da tarde


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2011 às 21:34)

trovoadas disse:


> Hoje esteve um dia excelente de trabalho céu nublado com o sol a dar um ar de sua graça durante boa parte do tempo, fresco e húmido.
> De manhã estava muita orvalheira, até parece que tinha chovido, mas acho que ainda pingou fraco porque vi a marca das gotas no muito pó existente aqui na rua.



Por volta das 2h da manhã caiu um aguaceiro em Loulé.

Das 19h às 20h, 7mm em Évora. Nada mau!


----------



## trovoadas (22 Out 2011 às 21:37)

Olha células a formarem-se no barlavento...pelo que estou a ver ainda vamos ter alguma chuva esta noite


----------



## trovoadas (22 Out 2011 às 21:39)

AnDré disse:


> Por volta das 2h da manhã caiu um aguaceiro em Loulé.



Já agora como obtes-te essa informação?


----------



## ecobcg (22 Out 2011 às 22:17)

Já choveu em Silves ainda há pouco. Deu para molhar o chão bem!
De momento já não chove.


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2011 às 22:28)

trovoadas disse:


> Já agora como obtes-te essa informação?



Através de um amigo meu que reside lá.

Entretanto têm-se estado a desenvolver células nas serras algarvias:


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2011 às 22:38)

Por aqui, já caíram umas pingas de uma mini mini célula por volta das 21 horas. Agora, o radar mostra uma célula bastante interessante a Sul de Faro.


----------



## amando96 (22 Out 2011 às 22:51)

Já chove, começou por volta das 21:00, mas já de manhã houve aguaceiros, acumulei pouco mais de 2mm até ao momento.

Mas a oeste está a formar-se uma célula


----------



## trovoadas (22 Out 2011 às 23:06)

AnDré disse:


> Através de um amigo meu que reside lá.



Já sabes mais do que eu
O mundo é pequeno segundo dizem alguns


----------



## Redfish (23 Out 2011 às 00:21)

De momento 18 º e alguns relampagos no horizonte


----------



## ecobcg (23 Out 2011 às 00:27)

Redfish disse:


> De momento 18 º e alguns relampagos no horizonte



Onde?


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2011 às 00:27)

Extremos de ontem:
TMáx: 23.9ºC @ 16:25
TMín: 16.5ºC @ 7:26
Rajada máxima: 39.2 km/h @ 12:38
Pressão Máxima: 1015,0 hPa @ 10:40
Pressão Mínima: 1011,6 hPa @ 16:44

Actualmente sigo com céu nublado e 17.1ºC com vento fraco. 71% HR. Amanhã devo bater os recordes todos de pressão e vento


----------



## Redfish (23 Out 2011 às 00:31)

ecobcg disse:


> Onde?



Boas Avistei relampagos quando estava a chegar a casa.

Não sei a localização mas pareceu-me a norte da zona de Benafim - Alte - Messines...

Mas de momento nada


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2011 às 03:03)

Eu a pensar que vinha aí chuva, e divide-se-me em dois  Mas deve estar a chover bem na área de Elvas até à cidade de Évora, indo para NNE.

Entre a chuva, 16.4ºC e 83% HR.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Out 2011 às 09:55)

Altura:
Por aqui passaram dois aguaceiros durante a madrugada, moderados e pontualmente fortes, cerca da 1-2 minutos..

Évora:
Também com o mesmo regime de aguaceiros mas mais frequentes e duradouros, acumulou já ontem e durante esta madrugada 11mm!! 

E Évora foi quem mais acumulou no dia de ontem!! Com 7,2mm de vantagem em relação ao segundo lugar(Viana do Alentejo)!!


----------



## ecobcg (23 Out 2011 às 10:03)

Bom dia,

Esta noite cairam as primeiras pingas do mês, com 0,2mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes. Vamos ver o resto do dia... para já, céu limpo e sol a brilhar, com vento fraco de W e 20,3ºC de temperatura.


----------



## pax_julia (23 Out 2011 às 11:56)

Entre as 1h e as 2:30h cairam 2 aguaceiros, o ultimo forte. Trovoada zero.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2011 às 12:27)

Boas. Já contabilizo 0.3mm, que não tenho a certeza se são chuva ou nevoeiro 
18.6ºC, 67% HR e vento mais forte que moderado  Constante entre 25 e 35 km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2011 às 13:09)

Nova rajada do dia com 50,0 km/h de SE  18.8ºC, vento forte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Out 2011 às 13:16)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado mas as nuvens já andam por aí. Pela 1 h da manhã, caiu um aguaceiro forte que durou 1 minuto e acumulei 1 mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Out 2011 às 14:34)

Na estação de Degracia já se acumularam 0,4 mm. Veremos o que a espera até às 0h.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2011 às 15:53)

Sigo com uns meros 0.6mm e rajadas fortes mas nada do outro mundo. 58.7 km/h de rajada máxima feita há 10 minutos. 19.4ºC e 61% HR. 1007,9 hPa.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Out 2011 às 16:11)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado aqui em Silves, que rendeu 3mm.

No Sitio das Fontes também já choveu bem, atingindo um rain rate de cerca de 37mm/h, e acumulando neste momento 2,4mm.

Rajada máxima de 41,8km/h até agora.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2011 às 16:15)

ecobcg disse:


> Acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado aqui em Silves, que rendeu 3mm.
> 
> No Sitio das Fontes também já choveu bem, atingindo um rain rate de cerca de 37mm/h, e acumulando neste momento 2,4mm.
> 
> Rajada máxima de 41,8km/h até agora.



Isso não é a frente ainda ... apenas um pequeno aquecimento (um pré-frontal) !!


----------



## Gerofil (23 Out 2011 às 16:57)

Alandroal: Aguaceiros, por vezes moderados, a partir da 01h00 e quase toda a madrugada.

Agora em Estremoz: 20,0 ºC e 1004 hPa.

Instabilidade e chuva *sobretudo* só depois da meia-noite.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2011 às 17:14)

Ena pá, e tudo o vento levou: Rajada de 62.3 km/h há instantes, só areia.  19.7ºC e 55% HR.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Out 2011 às 17:52)

Volta a chover por aqui, com um aguaceiro moderado.
O acumulado no Sitio das Fontes subiu para os *4,6mm*.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Out 2011 às 18:26)

Estremoz:

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1006 hPa

*Sábado: temp. máxima de 24,2 ºC (15h41).*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 13,1 ºC (dia 20).


----------



## camrov8 (23 Out 2011 às 19:05)

alguém me sabe explicar o que é a mancha que aparece no radar ao largo do Algarve


----------



## camrov8 (23 Out 2011 às 19:08)

é intrigante porque não há grande nebulosidade na zona


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Out 2011 às 19:16)

camrov8 disse:


> alguém me sabe explicar o que é a mancha que aparece no radar ao largo do Algarve



Aquela mancha é ruído do radar. 

Boas, por aqui, as nuvens passam ao lado. O vento já vai soprando e por enquanto ainda nada de especial. Aqui, o forte vai ser mais para a madrugada.


----------



## camrov8 (23 Out 2011 às 19:25)

ok, sabia que as eolicas provocavam ruido no radar


----------



## Stormm (23 Out 2011 às 20:34)

Boas, por aqui dia de céu pouco nublado com vento por vezes forte do quadrante SW.
Por enquanto tudo calmo apenas algum vento de SW, o mais grosso em principio só vem durante a madrugada. Já tenho saudades de uma boa animação, também quem não tem?!

Condições actuais: 

20ºC
Céu parcialmente nublado
Vento: 32km/h SW
Humidade: 78%


----------



## ecobcg (23 Out 2011 às 21:33)

Tudo relativamente calmo por aqui, não chove agora, o vento está moderado de WSW (a rajada máxima foi de 48,3km/h), e o acumulado está nos 4,8mm.

De acordo com o radar, parece estar tudo a fugir mais para a zona centro...a frente por aqui só deve "tocar" de raspão...


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2011 às 21:40)

Boas. Sigo com apenas alguma "chuvinha", 1.8mm mas com algum vento. 55 km/h há instantes. Sigo com 15.6ºC e 93% HR actualmente.

Rajada máxima de 62.3 km/h.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Out 2011 às 21:49)

ecobcg disse:


> Tudo relativamente calmo por aqui, não chove agora, o vento está moderado de WSW (a rajada máxima foi de 48,3km/h), e o acumulado está nos 4,8mm.
> 
> De acordo com o radar, parece estar tudo a fugir mais para a zona centro...a frente por aqui só deve "tocar" de raspão...



O que nos vai afectar ainda vem mais atrás. A progressão é tipo gancho a meu ver, e à medida que a frente vai progredindo a ponta do gancho vai-se intensificando, por isso, só daqui a umas horinhas é que teremos algo.
No entanto penso que será tudo bastante rápido e a zona centro é que vai levar com os bons acumulados.
No litoral Algarvio se tivermos 30mm já é muito bom
Agora resta saber as potenciais células que se poderão formar e que podem baralhar todas as contas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Out 2011 às 23:31)

Boas, por aqui, nada ainda, como é costume nunca se passa nada a horas decentes.  Sigo com 20.8ºC está uma bela noite de Verão.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2011 às 23:33)

Por aqui a pressão vai descendo mais rapidamente e como consequência aumenta o vento. Vento forte com rajadas, 46.4 km/h.


Sigo com 15.1ºC e 99% HR, chove mas o meu pluvi acho que se vai recusando a registar  2.4 mm.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Out 2011 às 00:08)

E eis que de repente tudo muda...vento forte (rajada de 56,3km/h há minutos) e chuva forte já cá estão!


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Out 2011 às 00:35)

A bela da PCE está me a falhar em actualizações e chuva já. Chuva abaixo do normal.

Vento com rajadas muito fortes que também os registos não vão por aí além, apesar do mastro nem abanar. 14.9ºC e 99% HR com 1000,7 hPa. Rajada máxima de ontem: 63.7 km/h.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Out 2011 às 00:51)

Rain rate de *111,8mm/h* neste momento no Sitio das Fontes. Mais uns minutos e esse aguaceiro está aqui em Silves!


----------



## ecobcg (24 Out 2011 às 00:53)

Aguaceiro muito forte aqui em Silves agora!!


----------



## Stormm (24 Out 2011 às 00:54)

Por aqui vento a 43km/h, ainda não há sinal de chuva, apenas caiu um ligeiro aguaceiro por volta das 21h, desde ai continua tudo igual só vento.
Pelo satelite só mesmo daqui a umas horinhas é que poderá vir animação, até lá o vento dirá!


----------



## ecobcg (24 Out 2011 às 01:34)

Continua a chover forte por aqui em Silves! Acompanhado por rajadas na ordem dos 40 a 50km/h.

No Sitio das Fontes o rain rate está neste momento nos *79mm/h*.


----------



## Stormm (24 Out 2011 às 01:39)

ecobcg disse:


> Continua a chover forte por aqui em Silves! Acompanhado por rajadas na ordem dos 40 a 50km/h.
> 
> No Sitio das Fontes o rain rate está neste momento nos *79mm/h*.




Vento estamos iguais, agora de chuva já nao posso dizer o mesmo, mas ainda é cedo lá para as 3h, 4h da manhã é que deve vir a chuva forte, pelo menos assim espero!


----------



## stormy (24 Out 2011 às 02:01)

Possibilidade de tempo severo entre as 2h e as 10h de hoje na região a sul do Tejo.

Inundações e ventos fortes em varios locais desta região.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Out 2011 às 02:33)

*Vento MUITO FORTE. 122 KM/H Rajadas recentes entre 60 e 80*


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Out 2011 às 07:55)

A partir do fenómeno que relatei ontem à noite, ainda não me parecem ver estragos e penso que a estação esteja bem 

Noite cheia de adrenalina com vento muito forte com rajadas e chuva forte. 14.1mm 
Sigo agora com 13.1ºC e 99% HR. Pressão mínima de 996,4 hPa


----------



## Geiras (24 Out 2011 às 08:00)

SpiderVV disse:


> *Vento MUITO FORTE. 122 KM/H Rajadas recentes entre 60 e 80*


----------



## ecobcg (24 Out 2011 às 08:56)

Bom dia,

O dia amanheceu muito calmo, com o céu parcialmente nublado e sem vento. O acumulado desta noite está nos *20,2mm * e a rajada máxima registada no Sitio das Fontes foi de apenas *66km/h*.

Somando a precipitação de ontem, este evento está com um acumulado total de *33,8mm*.

PS: a noite deixou-me um pequeno prejuízo no jardim lá de casa, com algumas plantas tombadas e um vaso grande partido (enfim...são as vicissitudes deste tempo cheio de "adrenalina"")


----------



## trovoadas (24 Out 2011 às 08:58)

Por aqui acabou por ser o vento o grande dinamizador da festa, há muito que não ouvia rajadas tão fortes, acordaram-me a meio da noite, tal a forma como extremeciam na janela.
Quanto a precipitação acho que foi muito fraco por aqui...na ordem dos 20mm pouco mais.


----------



## Vince (24 Out 2011 às 08:59)

> *Cinco feridos após queda de cobertura de check-in do aeroporto de Faro*
> Hoje às 07:47
> Um responsável da ANA confirmou que o temporal em Faro afectou o terminal do aeroporto bem como a torre de controlo, sendo «difícil retomar a normalidade» esta segunda-feira.
> 
> ...


http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=2077658




> *Mau tempo impede aterragem e descolagem de aviões em Faro*
> O mau tempo está a impedir a aterragem e descolagem de aviões no Aeroporto de Faro, disse à agência Lusa fonte aeroportuária.
> 
> «Não estão a aterrar nem a descolar aviões devido ao mau tempo», indicou a mesma fonte, recusando-se a avançar uma estimativa para a normalização do serviço.
> ...


http://sol.sapo.pt/inicio/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=31835


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2011 às 09:19)

Assim à primeira vista foram uns 40 mm. Para um sistema frontal não é nada mau. Faltam mais 30 para chegarmos à média do mês na estação do aeroporto em Faro.


----------



## amando96 (24 Out 2011 às 09:24)

Acumulei hoje 39mm(Entre as 1:00 e as 7:00) e ontem 11mm  já há algumas terras cheias de água e caminhos de areia sem areia 

Também tive algumas plantas cujos caules se partiram 

Agora está muito calmo, vento quase nulo.

Quarta parece que vai haver mais festa


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2011 às 09:27)

Outro sítio com um pico interessante de precipitação: Estação do Vale Formoso em Mértola.


----------



## frederico (24 Out 2011 às 09:36)

*Tavira: 53.39 mm*

Impressionante


----------



## frederico (24 Out 2011 às 09:36)

Em Tavira e Cacela já há cheias nos ribeiros!


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2011 às 09:38)

Boas, por aqui, foi uma noite verdadeiramente medronha, há muito que não via algo assim, o vento e a chuva encheu-me a marquise cheia de água, tá tudo ensopado, agora é secar a mobília. 

Por volta das 4h e as 4h15m a minha marquise fechada mas com a força do vento parecia ser a cascata, nessa altura crítica registei 22 mm, em apenas 15 minutos.

Levo um total acumulado de 42 mm, superior ao que modelos previam e sigo com apenas 17ºC.

Tavira acumulou 53 mm. 

Na zona de Montenegro perto do Aeroporto de Faro, há casas destelhadas, árvores partidas e carros danificados.


----------



## frederico (24 Out 2011 às 09:41)

Com sorte as estações ainda fazem a média de Outubro 61-90 que anda entre ~ 45 mm (VRSA) e mais de 100 mm (serra).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Out 2011 às 10:00)

frederico disse:


> Em Tavira e Cacela já há cheias nos ribeiros!



Quais são os ribeiros perto de Cacela com cheias??


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2011 às 10:39)

Parte do tecto do terminal do Aeroporto destruído pelo vento, fotos SIC:


----------



## amando96 (24 Out 2011 às 13:02)

Agora nas notícias falam em mini tornado no aeroporto de faro


----------



## meteo (24 Out 2011 às 13:16)

amando96 disse:


> Agora nas notícias falam em mini tornado no aeroporto de faro



Um mini tornado, com super rajadas acompanhado por um micro diluvio, . 
Não aprendem...


----------



## jorgepaulino (24 Out 2011 às 13:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, foi uma noite verdadeiramente *medronha*, ...



Boas, desculpem o off-topic, mas estiveste muito bem ! Agora ia bem um licorzinho.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2011 às 13:29)

*Mau tempo faz onze feridos num acampamento em Faro*


> O mau tempo que se abateu hoje de madrugada sobre algumas zonas de Faro fez 11 feridos, um dos quais em estado grave, num acampamento situado no Cerro do Bruxo, disse à Lusa fonte do Hospital de Faro.
> 
> O ferido grave, um homem de 46 anos, encontra-se em observação, disse a mesma fonte, acrescentando que o doente está "estável e consciente".
> 
> ...


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2011 às 13:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Mau tempo faz onze feridos num acampamento em Faro*



O acampamento cigano do Cerro do Bruxo junto do depósito da água desapareceu. Foi uma coisa mais do lado poente de Faro, Aeroporto e Montenegro. Nas hortas não se notam assim grandes estragos, há evidentemente árvores partidas e muita água.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Out 2011 às 14:10)

Boa tarde. Depois de uma noite com o vento extremamente forte, sigo com 15.8ºC e 72% HR. Vento moderado com rajadas de NW.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2011 às 14:43)

Agreste disse:


> O acampamento cigano do Cerro do Bruxo junto do depósito da água desapareceu. Foi uma coisa mais do lado poente de Faro, Aeroporto e Montenegro. Nas hortas não se notam assim grandes estragos, há evidentemente árvores partidas e muita água.



Reparei precisamente nisso esta manhã com enormes filas em horas não habituais, esses pobres coitados passaram mal esta noite, bem como uma linha de luz caida, e árvores (mesmo pequenas partidas ao meio), um barco destruido.
Mesmo em Faro encontrei bocados de árvores completamente fora de sitio, dado que não havia árvores naquele sitio ....


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2011 às 14:45)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Boas, desculpem o off-topic, mas estiveste muito bem ! Agora ia bem um licorzinho.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2011 às 15:01)

A rajada máxima de vento no Aeroporto de Faro foi de 158.5 km/h às 5h01m.

Em Olhão, como é tradição, a piscina meteu água, ou seja, o túnel.


----------



## Thomar (24 Out 2011 às 15:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *A rajada máxima de vento no Aeroporto de Faro foi de 158.5 km/*h às 5h01m.
> 
> Em Olhão, como é tradição, a piscina meteu água, ou seja, o túnel.



*algarvio1980*, onde é que conseguiste essa informação, da rajada máxima?


----------



## B84 (24 Out 2011 às 18:50)

Está no site do IM.
Para além disso, o IM está a estudar o que se passou em Faro e, para já, publicou um relatório preliminar do mesmo:

http://www.meteo.pt/export/sites/default/bin/docs/tecnicos/Faro_OUT_RADAR.pdf

Cumprimentos!


----------



## trovoadas (24 Out 2011 às 18:59)

Em Faro era notório hoje de manhã os vários estragos causados pelo vento. Muitas árvores dobradas e outras caídas, sinalização dobrada e vi um placar de publicidade completamente dobrado até ao chão, além disso muitos ramos caídos no chão. As motoserras a trabalhar foram uma constante em Faro no dia de hoje.

Já agora a respeito ao "mini-tornado" nem comento...é sempre a mesma palhaçada! Os estragos verificados não indicam se tratar de um tornado. 
Algo mais parecido com um mini-furacão sim, mas nem isso existe
Vi agora o relatório do IM que diz tratar-se de um downburst. Agora mandem isso para as televisões e digam que a macacada dos "mini-tornados" acabou.


----------



## Dan (24 Out 2011 às 19:15)

No relatório do IM é avançada a hipótese de ter sido um downburst.


.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Out 2011 às 19:47)

Pois não são dadas certezas se se trata ou não de um downburst mas se não é então não sei o que é... Tornado não tem lógica nenhuma, a não ser que haja para ai outras espécies de tornado talvez um "mini-tornado"
Digo que não tem lógica pelos estragos verificados que não são tipicos de um tornado com "T"


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (24 Out 2011 às 19:52)

Seguimos com 12.2ºC...atingimos a Tmin. de hoje (12.8ºC - 8h.53)....estes ventos de NO !!! 
Céu limpo !!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2011 às 20:06)

Thomar disse:


> *algarvio1980*, onde é que conseguiste essa informação, da rajada máxima?



A fonte foi via CDOS e o Ogimet confirmou esse valor.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Out 2011 às 20:27)

Finalmente o "fresco". 12.4ºC, 67% HR  Dia com algumas nuvens, chuva, e vento excepcionalmente forte de noite.

Extremos:
Temp. Máx: 16,3ºC, bem fria pelas 13:51
Mín: 12.4ºC, é a actual
Rajada Máxima: *122,0 km/h* pelas 2:04
Pressão mínima: 996,4 hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2011 às 20:38)

SpiderVV disse:


> Rajada Máxima: *122,0 km/h* pelas 2:04



Belo baptismo da PCE


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Out 2011 às 20:39)

Sim, sim foi  Este recorde vai ficar durante muito tempo, que não acredito que venha mais alguma rajada destas 

12.4ºC ainda.


----------



## amando96 (24 Out 2011 às 21:20)

Aqui também já bateu a mínima, 15.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (24 Out 2011 às 22:46)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,1 ºC (11h53)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 13,3 ºC (08h03)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1006 hPa

*Madruga de vento muito forte e aguaceiros intensos. Pressão atmosférica mínima de 996 hPa.*

METEOREDONDO:

*Pressão mínima = 996 hPa (05h36)
Precipitação (últimas 24 horas) = 20,1 mm
Rajada máxima de vento = 62,3 Km/k*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 13,1 ºC (dia 20).


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (24 Out 2011 às 23:37)

E seguimos com 9.9ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Out 2011 às 23:38)

Sim, muito bom! Cá mais em baixo sigo com 10,7ºC.


----------



## Stormm (25 Out 2011 às 00:28)

Boas, como já referiu o meu vizinho algarvio1980, a madrugada passada foi de total animação. Vento muito forte e a chuva também se fez sentir bem entre as 4h e as 7h da manha, com alguma intensificação a partir das 5h da manhã.
Os vasos do meu terraço estavam todos no chão, havia terra por todo o lado e algumas palmeiras em frente á estrada com os ramos partidos.
Quanto ao túnel nao sabia que tinha enchido, agora que li o post do "algarvio1980" é que me aprecebi disso, mas também nao é de esperar, já é habito aquele túnel encher


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Out 2011 às 00:33)

Acabadinho de cair um aguaceiro e por incrivel que pareça, agora seguimos com 11.0ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Out 2011 às 01:27)

E cá esta Évora a arrefecer bem!! 
Sigo com  8.5ºC

Parece que se aproxima um aguaceiro...


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Out 2011 às 08:02)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Acabadinho de cair um aguaceiro e por incrivel que pareça, agora seguimos com 11.0ºC



Sim, um aguaceiro fraco que só me rendeu cerca de 2mm e subiu a temp.  Por agora, sigo com 9.6ºC e 99% HR, que é a mínima de hoje. Nada de especial


----------



## ecobcg (25 Out 2011 às 09:05)

Bom dia,

Amanheceu com alguma chuva por aqui, levando um acumulado de 2mm no Sitio das Fontes. Está fresquinho também, com 13,7ºC neste momento.

A minima da noite foi de *11,1ºC*.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Out 2011 às 09:51)

Bom dia, registei uma T.min. de 10.2ºC ás 3h.44. Para já céu encoberto, base das nuvens a 650m altitude. Resta aguardar por amanha....


----------



## Redfish (25 Out 2011 às 10:06)

O dia amanheceu bem fresquinho 12º com aguaceiros na zona do interior Algarvio...


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (25 Out 2011 às 11:40)

Ola amigos:

Ontem en Huelva 34 mm, bom jornada de chuva.
En Alajar (Huelva), 63 mm.

Hoje minima 11,5º en Huelva cidade.

Mais informaçao: www.MeteoHuelva.Blogspot.com

Ate logo


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Out 2011 às 21:33)

Boa noite. Noites mais frias  Sigo com 12.4ºC e 74% HR. Vento no zero absoluto.

Extremos do dia:
T. Máx: 16.2ºC - 14:25
T. Mín: 9.6ºC - 07:43
V. Máx: 37.8 km/h - 14:39
Raj. Máx: *52.6 km/h* - 15:27


----------



## amando96 (25 Out 2011 às 21:42)

Mínima de 11.9ºC

Agora estão 14.2ºC, parece que vai bater a mínima se continuar a baixar.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Out 2011 às 21:58)

11.8ºC cá por cima !!!
SpiderVV a estação é na zona industrial, certo?
A Escola de S.lourenço tb tem uma, está desativada?


----------



## Gerofil (25 Out 2011 às 23:05)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 18,8 ºC (14h39)
Temperatura mínima = 11,2 ºC (02h23)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = *11,2 ºC* (dia 25).


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Out 2011 às 23:10)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> 11.8ºC cá por cima !!!
> SpiderVV a estação é na zona industrial, certo?
> A Escola de S.lourenço tb tem uma, está desativada?



Sim é. A estação da ESSL não sei, eu um dia cruzei me com o website onde tinham dados mas acho que estavam bem desactualizados.

Actualmente sigo com 12.3ºC e 74% HR com vento fraco de.. Este.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Out 2011 às 08:01)

Bom dia. Por cá o vento já se começa a manifestar bem, rajada máxima de 52.6 km/h. 12.8ºC e 89% HR, e um arco-íris ao longe a formar-se e não chove aqui, mas chove mais longe pelo radar.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Out 2011 às 09:03)

Bom dia,

Por cá amanheceu com o céu muito nublado e com alguma chuva. Durante a noite também cairam alguns aguaceiros. O acumulado no Sitio das Fontes está nos 0,6mm.

Sigo neste momento com 20,1ºC e vento fraco a moderado de SSW (rajadas na ordem dos 25km/h).


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Out 2011 às 09:30)

Céu encoberto, choveu "qualquer coisa" por volta das 8h30, mas de destacar o vento que sopra forte.
Seguimos com 13.1ºC...e agora trabalhar!!!
"Infelismente" não vou poder acompanhar o dia de hoje como gostaria e deveria...


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2011 às 11:12)

Boas, por aqui, já começou a chover mesmo agora. O vento já sopra moderado e sigo com 20.2ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2011 às 12:20)

Manhã com algumas abertas e de momento céu encoberto e muito escuro, no entanto não há sinal de chuva por aqui. O vento é fraco


----------



## ecobcg (26 Out 2011 às 12:40)

Por aqui o vento de Sul vai aumentando significativamente de intensidade. Rajada máxima de 53,1km/h registada há pouco.

O céu continuam muito nublado, mas sem chuva.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2011 às 13:21)

Atenção às regiões do sul nas próximas horas! Pelas imagens de satélite parece que serão as regiões a sul de Lisboa e esta inclusivé a serem as mais afectadas.
Aguardemos...


----------



## rufer (26 Out 2011 às 13:38)

Neste momento em Cercal do Alentejo não chove mas o vento está a aumentar de intensidade. É pena não ter aqui estação para medir. alguém conhece alguma online nesta zona ou em Vila Nova de Milfontes? Obrigado.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2011 às 13:50)

rufer disse:


> Neste momento em Cercal do Alentejo não chove mas o vento está a aumentar de intensidade. É pena não ter aqui estação para medir. alguém conhece alguma online nesta zona ou em Vila Nova de Milfontes? Obrigado.



Podes seguir estas do IM
Há a de Odemira(São Teotónio) e a da Zambujeira


----------



## rufer (26 Out 2011 às 14:00)

trovoadas disse:


> Podes seguir estas do IM
> Há a de Odemira(São Teotónio) e a da Zambujeira



Obrigado.

Continua o vento a soprar com intensidade e sem chuva.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2011 às 14:01)

> *Aeroporto de Faro fecha terminal e muda check-in para estacionamento devido ao mau tempo*
> 
> O Aeroporto de Faro fechou o terminal às 12h00 e mudou  a zona de check-in e de procedimentos de segurança para uma estrutura provisória montada no parque de estacionamento P6 para «para salvaguarda da segurança dos passageiros e dos colaboradores que aí trabalham», devido às previsões de mau tempo.
> 
> ...



O vento está a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Out 2011 às 15:21)

Boa tarde. O vento não parece nada de especial, nem a chuva, mas agora veio um aguaceiro que me registou rajada de _*76.0 km/h*_ 

14.9ºC e 92% HR


----------



## Agreste (26 Out 2011 às 15:46)

O tempo abriu mas a parte mais complicada aproxima-se. Estou em crer que vai descarregar bem dentro de umas 2-3 horas.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2011 às 16:00)

Por aqui tudo muito escuro! Tenho de estar de luzes acesas em casa


----------



## ecobcg (26 Out 2011 às 16:20)

Parece-me a mim, pelo radar, satélite e estimativa de precipitação do eumetsat, que o extremo mais a SW da frente e que está bem activo (e que pelo Eumetsat, parece estar a querer separar-se do resto da frente), deverá passar mais a Sul do Algarve e entrar na zona mais a Sotavento ou já em Espanha. O resto parece-me que passará acima do eixo Sagres-Monchique.






A zona de Sines é a que estará agora a sofrer maior precipitação (e já há algum tempo sempre com a precipitação em cima).


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2011 às 16:38)

Apesar das condições adversas que poderão acontecer parece-me que vai ser tudo muito rápido, no máximo 2 horas e volta a calmia de novo até um eventual pós-frontal que aqui no sul não deverá ser nada de especial apenas com alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Out 2011 às 16:47)

Começou a chover em Lagoa.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Out 2011 às 16:52)

Boas. 13.9ºC e 99% HR com a chuva que se tem sentido, 4.8mm acumulados. O vento por vezes mete-se forte com rajadas, estando moderado a forte com rajadas agora. Rajada máxima de 76 km/h, agora têm andado a rondar os 40-60.


----------



## rufer (26 Out 2011 às 17:21)

No Cercal do Alentejo chove moderadamente desde as 15h00. Tenho informação que em Sines chove torrencialmente.


----------



## sielwolf (26 Out 2011 às 17:35)

Começou a chover com alguma intensidade ( finalmente) em portimão


----------



## Gerofil (26 Out 2011 às 17:49)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,4 ºC (14h13)
Temperatura mínima = 12,4 ºC (06h20)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1003 hPa

*Céu nublado, com vento moderado a forte; alguma precipitação.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 11,2 ºC (dia 25).


----------



## amando96 (26 Out 2011 às 17:53)

Ainda não choveu nada de jeito, cairam umas pingas, mas nem acumulou.

Mínima e 14.2ºC, por agora 17.9ºC

Muito vento.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2011 às 17:54)

Por aqui ainda não chegou nada e a visita da frente ao que tudo indica vai ser relâmpago... vai apanhar o TGV e xau aí vai ela


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2011 às 17:56)

Por aqui, também nada ainda mas muito vento.


----------



## sielwolf (26 Out 2011 às 17:59)

volta a chover com alguma intensidade em portimão


----------



## Gerofil (26 Out 2011 às 18:03)

O Algarve ainda está no sector quente do sistema frontal; mas será por pouco tempo ... Dentro de uma hora/ hora e meia haverá precipitação de barlavento a sotavento; é uma questão de tempo ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2011 às 18:13)

É preciso algum cuidado na zona do Sotavento Algarvio e Costa de Huelva, a precipitação estimada do EUMETSAT é bastante elevada. Se atingir terra, como está agora é possível haver inundações.


----------



## Stormm (26 Out 2011 às 18:26)

Boas por aqui ainda não há nada, o vento vai aumentando de intensidade .... 
De acordo com radar e satélite, se o extremo da frente chegar a terra com mais ou menos a mesma intensidade vai descarregar bastante!


----------



## ecobcg (26 Out 2011 às 18:30)

Choveu bem por aqui depois das 17h30, aumentando o acumulado no Sitio das Fontes para *7,4mm*. A rajada máxima de hoje está nos 54,7km/h.

Como tinha previsto, aquela parte mais a SW da frente (que está agora a S/SW e que se dirigirá para Sul de Espanha) e que estará mais activa, teve uma separação do resto da frente, pelo houve ali uma breve descontinuidade da mesma.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Out 2011 às 18:38)

Por cá vento forte com rajadas. Chuva nem relato, tenho que ver o que se passa com o pluviómetro ou com o mastro, que me regista mm nas rajadas mais fortes, mas não é coisa monstruosa quando costuma ser quando o vento faz destas...

Actualmente 45.4 km/h, máxima de 10 mins de 69.8. Máxima do dia de 72 km/h. 14.3ºC e 94% HR.


----------



## geoair.pt (26 Out 2011 às 18:41)

Começou a trovejar, vento forte (rajada de + 100km/h) e chuva intensa.


----------



## YuRiSsS (26 Out 2011 às 18:57)

Por montemor-o-novo chove razoavelmente bem e está a trovejar...


----------



## Gerofil (26 Out 2011 às 19:02)

YuRiSsS disse:


> Por montemor-o-novo chove razoavelmente bem e está a trovejar...



Célula isolada que se desloca para nordeste e que vai passar entre Estremoz e Portalegre. Pode-se acompanhar neste radar:

Radar de precipitación: Extremadura 

Na últiuma hora a precipitação concentrou-se sobretudo no Algarve e na margem esquerda do Guadiana. Alto Alentejo quase sem precipitação ...


----------



## TaviraMan (26 Out 2011 às 19:03)

Boas

Por aqui bastante vento, vão agora começando a cair umas pingas. O céu está a ficar mais carregado. Curioso! Pelas imagens de satelite a frente parece que se dividiu nesta zona e a cauda vai passar bastante mais a Sul do Algarve

Edit: Chove moderado


----------



## geoair.pt (26 Out 2011 às 19:12)




----------



## Stormm (26 Out 2011 às 19:30)

Por cá já começou a chover, ás 19h choveu bem, neste momento chove fraco, vento cada vez mais forte.
Quanto á "poderosa" célula parece estar a tomar rumo a sul de espanha o que fará com que não chegue a passar pelo sotavento algarvio. O que pode originar agora chuva nesta zona são as pequenas células que se estão a formar no enquadramento da frente, na minha opinião é esperar para ver!


----------



## Brunomc (26 Out 2011 às 19:30)

Aqui por Vendas Novas já houve trovoada e já caiu algum granizo pequeno 

Está a ser um grande inicio de noite


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2011 às 19:34)

Stormm disse:


> Por cá já começou a chover, ás 19h choveu bem, neste momento chove fraco, vento cada vez mais forte.
> Quanto á "poderosa" célula parece estar a tomar rumo a sul de espanha o que fará com que não chegue a passar pelo sotavento algarvio. O que pode originar agora chuva nesta zona são as pequenas células que se estão a formar no enquadramento da frente, na minha opinião é esperar para ver!



Acumulei 1 mm, o vento sopra bastante forte.  Se não vier umas célulaszinhas, este evento para além do vento, em termos de chuva está um pouco pobrezinho a ver vamos.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2011 às 19:58)

Muito fraco por aqui também! Enfim é o que temos. Por agora só pinga


----------



## Aurélio (26 Out 2011 às 20:09)

O quê ?

Não me diga que já passou a frente .. nem dei por nada !!

Acho que foi as pingas que ouvi ...

Venha de lá essas trovoadas ....


----------



## Stormm (26 Out 2011 às 20:36)

Por agora nada de chuva, vento cada vez mais forte ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2011 às 20:41)

Stormm disse:


> Por agora nada de chuva, vento cada vez mais forte ...



A persiana acho que ainda vai voar.  Sigo com 19.4ºC e nada de chuva.


----------



## amando96 (26 Out 2011 às 20:45)

Por cá já chove há algum tempo, 13.7mm acumulados 

18.2ºC pressão nos 1003hPa e a baixar


----------



## Agreste (26 Out 2011 às 20:50)

Nada de anormal. Vento apenas e alguns aguaceiros. Vamos ver se aparece mais alguma coisa. Há uma boa SC a passar bastante a sul daqui. Desta vez ficámos no meio do nada...


----------



## ecobcg (26 Out 2011 às 20:50)

A rajada máxima subiu para os *61,2km/h*, registada às 19:05 UTC. Neste momento o vento continua moderado de S, com rajadas na ordem dos 30 a 40km/h.

De resto, vai chovendo, mas de forma fraca. Acumulado de 10mm no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## Stormm (26 Out 2011 às 21:15)

Parece que a chuva está perto, a "cabeça" da célula está a aproximar-se do sotavento algavio, vamos ver se estou correcto!


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2011 às 21:22)

É incrível como a frente abriu um buraco a partir do meio do Algarve.
Aqui nem 15 min de chuva seguida tivemos.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Out 2011 às 21:28)

trovoadas disse:


> É incrível como a frente abriu um buraco a partir do meio do Algarve.
> Aqui nem 15 min de chuva seguida tivemos.



Vão entrar agora umas células, a intensidade da chuva é que já não sei .. mas nos proximos 15 minutos ainda deve começar a chover !!


----------



## Stormm (26 Out 2011 às 21:34)

Forte chuvada á 5 minutos atrás, agora chove com menos intensidade, o vento continua bastante forte há coisas pelo ar e algumas árvores caidas.
Boa célula a entrar a sul!!


----------



## Gerofil (26 Out 2011 às 21:34)

Margem esquerda do Guadiana sob intenso temporal ...


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2011 às 21:44)

trovoada a noroeste/norte daqui no caldeirão
Por aqui apenas chove fraco


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2011 às 21:45)

Trovoada em Olhão  

Vento com uma velocidade impressionante.


----------



## amando96 (26 Out 2011 às 21:53)

Ainda não ouço trovoada, não sei se sao só rajadas de vento.

Chuva moderada/forte

19.5mm acumulados e a subir 

mal acabei de escrever isto ouvi uma trovoada


----------



## Stormm (26 Out 2011 às 21:53)

Chuva forte e grande trovoada neste momento!!


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2011 às 21:55)

Aqui vento forte apenas, chuva nada mas fez uma grande trovoada a norte daqui na serra


----------



## Stormm (26 Out 2011 às 21:58)

algarvio1980, por esta é que não esperavamos, chuva torrencial e grandes trovões!!


----------



## Agreste (26 Out 2011 às 21:59)

Estamos a terminar um aguaceiro torrencial de 15 minutos, o melhor periodo desta frente. Chuva forte batida a vento e umas boas trovoadas.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2011 às 22:01)

A célula a sul ganhou força e aproximou-se! Aqui chuva forte neste momento também mas sem trovoada


----------



## pax_julia (26 Out 2011 às 22:01)

Aqui avista-mse claroes a sul! Chove continuamente desde as 16h. Vento forte de sul. Agradaveis 16 graus. Sera que tb vamos ter festa no baixo alentejo


----------



## Gerofil (26 Out 2011 às 22:15)

pax_julia disse:


> Aqui avista-mse claroes a sul! Chove continuamente desde as 16h. Vento forte de sul. Agradaveis 16 graus. Sera que tb vamos ter festa no baixo alentejo



A margem esquerda do Guadiana tem sido das mais fustigadas  pela intempérie desta noite.

Estremoz (variação da pressão atmosférica):
14h15 = 1007 hPa
17h30 = 1004 hPa
19h15 = 1001 hPa
22h15 = 1001 hPa


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2011 às 22:16)

Dilúvio aqui em Loulé

Edit*22:19*
Muito forte agora!!!


----------



## Stormm (26 Out 2011 às 22:24)

Volta a chover forte aqui em Olhão!!


----------



## Gerofil (26 Out 2011 às 22:30)

Pelo ImapWeather parece que agora a intempérie está a estender-se para o sotavento, a partir de Faro.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2011 às 22:31)

Por aqui 10 min verdadeiramente intensos a fazer lembrar o 18 Maio de 2011!
Muita água precipitada dos céus!


----------



## Stormm (26 Out 2011 às 22:39)

*Acabei de ver neste momento um telhado de uma casa a voar!!!*


----------



## ecobcg (26 Out 2011 às 22:39)

Aqui para estes lados o vento está a diminuir de intensidade, não chove e também nada de trovoada.

Pessoal do sotavento, aproveitem, que a festa está ai para esses lados!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2011 às 22:41)

Fiquei sem luz, após uma valente bomba.  Neste momento, a luz pisca, e o vento deve andar perto dos 100 km/h, oiço e já vi coisas a baterem e a voarem, cenário assustador neste momento.  Sigo com 10 mm acumulados.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Out 2011 às 22:44)

Em Tavira, entre as 22:20 e as 22:40, cairam cerca de 17mm!

http://www.cvtavira.pt/meteo/maisdados_index.php?data=2011-10-26


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2011 às 22:48)

Passou muito forte aqui! Mas não fez assim muito vento talvez por estar resguardado aqui entre os prédios...


----------



## amando96 (26 Out 2011 às 22:48)

Eu já vou com 35.5mm, não esperava tanto, trovoadas, poucas.


----------



## stormy (26 Out 2011 às 23:07)

Stormm disse:


> *Acabei de ver neste momento um telhado de uma casa a voar!!!*




A zona do sotavento está a ser afectada por sistemas convectivos intensos...podem gerar ventos fortes.
Tens maneira de tirar fotos para ilustrar melhor o que se passou?


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2011 às 23:08)

Já se vê estrelas no céu Parece que o pior já passou. Restam-nos agora alguns aguaceiros pela madrugada e manhã.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2011 às 23:17)

Cenário após a chuvada que passou aqui


----------



## Stormm (26 Out 2011 às 23:18)

stormy disse:


> A zona do sotavento está a ser afectada por sistemas convectivos intensos...podem gerar ventos fortes.
> Tens maneira de tirar fotos para ilustrar melhor o que se passou?



É um pouco dificil como é de noite a máquina mesmo com flash não foca bem o que sucedeu, e a zona onde se localiza a casa cujo telhado voou está num sitio bastante escuro, amanhã vou tentar tirar algumas fotos pode ser que com a luz do dia dê para ver o que aconteceu á casa.

Neste momento está tudo calmo, quase não há vento e o céu já está estrelado.
Entre as 22h e as 22h45 foi uma altura de "alta animação" trovoada forte, chuva forte e vento bastante forte!! 
Amanhã tento saber mais o que aconteceu no resto da minha localidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2011 às 23:25)

Stormm disse:


> É um pouco dificil como é de noite a máquina mesmo com flash não foca bem o que sucedeu, e a zona onde se localiza a casa cujo telhado voou está num sitio bastante escuro, amanhã vou tentar tirar algumas fotos pode ser que com a luz do dia dê para ver o que aconteceu á casa.
> 
> Neste momento está tudo calmo, quase não há vento e o céu já está estrelado.
> Entre as 22h e as 22h45 foi uma altura de "alta animação" trovoada forte, chuva forte e vento bastante forte!!
> Amanhã tento saber mais o que aconteceu no resto da minha localidade.



Eu só ouvi o zumbido do vento, estava a escrever o post, já tu tinhas tido, voou um telhado de uma casa, aqui onde moro, voou mas não sei o que era, mas pelo estrondo devia ser algo em chapa. 

Agora, nem parece que passou algo tudo muito calmo.

Nós levamos só com a ponta da célula, nem imagino se a célula atingisse em cheio esta zona.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2011 às 23:47)

Video da chuvada que passou por aqui


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Out 2011 às 23:51)

Boa noite. Dia de vento muito forte, chuva e alguma trovoada ao longe.

Extremos do dia:
T.Máx: 15.8ºC (14:36)
T.Mín: 11.5ºC (3:19)
V. Máx: *55.1 km/h* (18:32)
Raj. Máx: *76.0 km/h* (15:16)


----------



## ecobcg (27 Out 2011 às 10:37)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a noite foi relativamente calma, com um ou outro aguaceiro disperso pela noite, permitindo um acumulado de apenas *1,2mm *desde as 00hUTC.

O vento esteve moderado, com rajada máxima de 53km/h.

*EDIT:* entretanto começou a cair um aguaceiro moderado aqui, acompanhado de vento mais forte, aumentando a rajada máxima para os *57,9km/h*, de W.


----------



## Agreste (27 Out 2011 às 11:20)

Manhã tranquila. Um ou outro aguaceiro fraco mas em boa medida o sol já desfez todas as nuvens. Bonança meteorológica durante 5-6 dias, altura em que deverá recomeçar a chover.


----------



## trovoadas (27 Out 2011 às 12:54)

Boas!

Por aqui já choveu moderado. De momento muitas nuvens no céu mas com boas abertas.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Out 2011 às 13:01)

Por cá continua o céu muito nublado, com vento moderado com rajadas. O vento médio (últimos 10 minutos) está nos 34km/h, com rajadas no ordem dos 50km/h, de W. A temperatura está nos 20,3ºC e tenho 1,6mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Out 2011 às 17:01)

Gerofil disse:


> A margem esquerda do Guadiana tem sido das mais fustigadas  pela intempérie desta noite.



*O MeteoPT sempre em cima do acontecimento* 

*Chuva intensa volta a provocar cheias em Sobral da Adiça*


jcdonjuan76







A situação em Sobral da Adiça, no concelho de Moura, está praticamente normalizada depois da forte chuvada que caiu na noite de quarta-feira, 26, ter provocado inundações e obrigado à evacuação de pessoas. Em declarações à Agência Lusa, o segundo comandante do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Beja, Carlos Pica, realçou que "não há desalojados", apesar de várias habitações terem sido inundadas e evacuadas quatro pessoas, que entretanto regressaram às suas casas.
Carlos Pica adiantou ainda que a ribeira que atravessa a localidade, que transbordara devido à forte chuvada, já voltou ao leito normal, e que os bombeiros estão a proceder a operações de limpeza, pelo que a situação de cheia terminou. O segundo comandante do CDOS de Beja acrescentou ainda que a Junta de Freguesia de Sobral da Adiça e o Serviço Municipal de Protecção Civil de Moura vão avaliar esta quinta-feira, 27, os prejuízos causados pelas inundações. 

Fonte: CorreioAlentejo


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2011 às 20:56)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas. Vento moderado a forte de oeste. Aguaceiro durante a madrugada.

Máxima: 21.5ºC
mínima: 14.4ºC
atual: 17.0ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## Gerofil (27 Out 2011 às 21:44)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,9 ºC (13h49)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 12,9 ºC (06h42)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 11,2 ºC (dia 25).


----------



## trovoadas (28 Out 2011 às 13:07)

Boas!

Dia de céu limpo por aqui com um radioso sol
Segundo o IM a temperatura deverá subir até aos 23ºc em Faro 
Vamos lá ver se se concretiza!


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Out 2011 às 19:44)

Boas. Sigo com 17.0ºC e 57% HR com vento fraco a moderado de N que não deixa a temp. baixar... Máxima de 21.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (28 Out 2011 às 20:53)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 20,7 ºC (15h54)
Temperatura mínima = 8,6 ºC (06h40)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima =* 8,6 ºC* (dia 28).


----------



## trovoadas (28 Out 2011 às 22:32)

Boas

Confirmaram-se as previsões! Excelente tarde com vento fraco (pareceu-me de nordeste) e temperatura a chegar aos 23ºc.
Para amanhã parece que ainda vai estar melhor e prevêem-se 24ºc


----------



## ecobcg (28 Out 2011 às 22:34)

Boa noite,

Por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de WNW. A temperatura máxima foi de *24,1ºC* e sigo neste momento com o valor mais baixo do dia, com 12,3ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2011 às 22:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 23.3ºC
mínima: 14.7ºC
atual: 17.1ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Out 2011 às 00:09)

Por cá dia ameno. 15.7ºC e 59% HR com o vento de NE, moderado.


----------



## amando96 (29 Out 2011 às 00:11)

Mínima de 11.8ºC ontem, agora vai em 15.9ºC

Acumulei 89.2mm este Outubro


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (29 Out 2011 às 11:27)

Bom dia de Huelva:

 Dia com sol brilhante e céu muito limpo,
 manhã com alguns frescos, 12,1ºc mínimo
 para elevar a temperatura rapidamente, agora
 às 12:20 h, 19,3 º C e temos ventos fracos da NW.

Uma saudação


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Out 2011 às 14:09)

Bem, que dia quente. 21.4ºC e 44% HR, mas para a semana promete chuva, vento e frio para o final


----------



## Gerofil (29 Out 2011 às 15:27)

Alandroal: Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e 23 ºC. Temperatura mínima de 13 ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Out 2011 às 16:56)

Por aqui foi um dia quente com vento muito fraco, agora a tornar-se moderado  Máxima de 22.0ºC e mínima de 13.3ºC.

Sigo agora com 20,0ºC e 47% HR com vento fraco de NE.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Out 2011 às 23:11)

Boa noite,

Por aqui foi um belo dia de Outono, com céu limpo, máxima de *25,6ºC* e minima de *10,8ºC*, com o vento a soprar fraco de NW.

Neste momento sigo com 12,6ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2011 às 10:37)

Mínima ontem de 7,0 ºC em Degracia.

---

Hoje, a mínima foi de 6,7 ºC. O padrão outonal já se começa a instalar.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Out 2011 às 13:06)

Belas temperaturas. Por aqui mínima de... 13,9ºC. Sigo com 22,6ºC e 52% HR


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Out 2011 às 21:10)

Por aqui reina o vento de Este constante e fraco. 19.6ºC  65% HR. Céu limpo 

Extremos do dia:
T.Máx: 23.9ºC (14:03)
T.Mín: 13.9ºC (0:02)
V. Máx: 25.6 km/h (9:59)
Rajada Máx: 31.7 km/h (9:59)


----------



## Gerofil (30 Out 2011 às 22:55)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,6 ºC (14h31)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 8,6 ºC (dia 28).


----------



## Agreste (31 Out 2011 às 14:04)

Céu encoberto. Pode ser que chova mais lá para o final da tarde.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Out 2011 às 14:06)

Por cá, céu encoberto, a ameaçar chuva. 20.9ºC com vento moderado e descida da pressão moderada também.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Out 2011 às 22:26)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,5 ºC (11h14)
Temperatura mínima = 14,7 ºC (06h21)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Pronto ... Não choveu também já não vai chover, digo eu ...* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,3 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 8,6 ºC (dia 28).


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Out 2011 às 22:40)

Gerofil disse:


> *Pronto ... Não choveu também já não vai chover, digo eu ...*





Sigo com 16.2ºC e 89% HR com algum nevoeiro a pairar nas terras mais altas. Vento nulo. Máxima de 21.2ºC e mínima de 16.2ºC (Actual).


----------

